# Meet Atlas :)



## Lycaeus (Dec 20, 2009)

Atlas is new to our family  He's now 10 weeks old and as you can see, the camera LURVES him!

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

O-M-G I absolutely love him! Such fantastic pictures :001_tt1:


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Those picture are amazing...and as for Atlas....well he's gorgoeus!!!


----------



## Lycaeus (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks both! We love him so much! Its amazing how quickly they capture your hearts!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautifull puppy.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

He's gorgeous and the pics are great


----------



## lailabear (Nov 10, 2009)

awww how gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Can I have him please, he is just gorgeous!!! So cute and adorable xxxx


----------



## Ivory (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh my gosh, how beautiful can one puppy be :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

He's beautiful and so tiny, when you think how big he'll grow. The photos are superb, too.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh my god he is the cutest thing i've ever seen!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazing pics...

And Atlas is adorable

x


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Awwww he is so cute! lovely pics!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_*WOW*....what stunning photos and Atlas is absolutely adorable_


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful puppy & brilliant photography


----------



## SteveyP (Feb 1, 2009)

OMG. wow! I'm melting from the cuteness lol


----------



## Lycaeus (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

He went out for his first official walk on boxing day - He loved it!! :smile5:


----------



## D-Nova (Dec 28, 2009)

Adorable! You are lucky to own such a nice dog


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW he's gorgeous, is he a husky or a malamute?


----------



## Lycaeus (Dec 20, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> WOW he's gorgeous, is he a husky or a malamute?


He's a Malamute x


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Just gawjas
xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what a very cute puppy, just gorgeous, brilliant pictures,


----------

